# Prudential Arguments for Marriage over Living Together



## Scott (Oct 4, 2006)

Five non-religious arguments for marriage over living together

can be useful when talking to non-believers or making arguments in a secular setting.


----------



## BJClark (Oct 4, 2006)

Scott,

Awesome!!




> can be useful when talking to non-believers or making arguments in a secular setting.


----------

